# is NOC required to join DSO free zone



## doraemon (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi all, 

I have recently resigned from a dubai employer and im about to join a company in dubai silicon oasis freezone. The new company is already starting with my visa application; however, I was advised today that in order for them to proceed with my visa application, I need to get an NOC from my previous employer. Much to my dismay, my previous employer does not give NOCs (per company policy). Does this mean, I will not be able to work in a freezone company? All the while, I had the impression that Dubai Labor and Freezone Authority are separate entities and switching to a job in a FZE company would not be a problem. Why are they asking for my NOC? Can anyone please enlighten me on this? Where will they use the NOC when in fact the labor ban cannot affect freezone jurisdiction?


----------



## Mickay (Jul 4, 2012)

You do not require NOC to transfer in a freezone, however thay require labor and immigration cancellation. Your PRO should know about that.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No issue in transferring within the SAME free zone. Different ones are entirely separate enterprises.


----------

